# chance to influence Bristol
 chance to influence Bristol transport plan?



## easy g (Nov 18, 2005)

Kevicious drew my attention to this...

http://www.greaterbristoltransportplan.org/

worth a look/pop?


----------



## Isambard (Nov 21, 2005)

I see that £20 million for super bus routes is going to come from First.
I really don't think they should be allowed to have a stake in the infrastructure like that.

For major long term projects the talk is now of a Guided bus / street car / tramlike system rather than a metro or combination of tram/heavy rail.
Farce will of course push the bus option.   

What IS good is the proposal to put in a third platform at Worle.   
The station is really awkwardly situtation right at the junction of the W-s-M avoiding line and is a hinderence to improving frequencies to Weston and on tho the SW. More capacity there is essential if there was to be a serious attempt to increase frequencies between Bristol and W-s-M to (say) 3 times an hour, electrified of course.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 24, 2005)

OI! No comment from you lot? JESUS!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 24, 2005)

Seen so many transpoprt plans in Bristol and I have only been here since 1989. They all fall flat on their faces with 100,000 £ spent on it and then nothing til the next failed effort.


(im sure 1st bus make sure they all fail)


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 24, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> OI! No comment from you lot? JESUS!



I've already completed the questionaire.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 24, 2005)

I haven't done the questionaire.   

Having looked at it though , on a superficial levle I think it is designed to produce "moderate" answers.

Where is the "KILL FIRST, electrified metro and local rail links NOW" option?   

But for the Fizzer, I see one idea IS improving transport links down her way.


----------

